# 12g Long build in progress



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Pretty sure this tank has been on my table empty for 6 months or so, kinda like my ADA build went haha. Anyways, the stand has been almost finished, so now seems like a good time to get a journal going. Probably wont see water for awhile yet.

TANK: Mr Aqua 12g long

EQUIP:_______________

FLORA:_______________

FAUNA:_______________

Leaving the specs blank for now as its still undecided whether it will be a planted shrimp tank, or a nano reef. Have stuff for either or at the moment, minus the filter and lighting. I do have a spare driver for XML leds so it might see some LEDS. Please feel free to sway my decision making between fresh or SW. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Cate (Jan 27, 2013)

NICE! I think it would look awesome either way, but i'm partial to planted shrimp tank! Would look fantastic!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, it looks bigger than 12 gallons. Must be that neat wood. Would make a very cool shrimp tank for sure.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

interesting for sure....what are the dimensions of the tank? Would been lucky to stay empty for 6 hours at my place lol


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow nice tank,looks like a 20g breeder in the pics.
I'd stay away from marine nano's unless you've kept marine tanks before,they can be very tricky...I'm tagging along either way,absolutely gorgeous little tank!!


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Cate said:


> NICE! I think it would look awesome either way, but i'm partial to planted shrimp tank! Would look fantastic!


thanks! looks like one vote for planted shrimp



2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow, it looks bigger than 12 gallons. Must be that neat wood. Would make a very cool shrimp tank for sure.


it does, even up close it still looks bigger. good old arbutus branches from the back yard  looks like two votes for shrimp tank



Diztrbd1 said:


> interesting for sure....what are the dimensions of the tank? Would been lucky to stay empty for 6 hours at my place lol


dimensions are 90x21x24cms , or something in the neighborhood of 3'l x 8"dx 9"h. its been tough staring at it thats for sure, just nowhere to put it. lots of practice scaping though.



dabandit1 said:


> Wow nice tank,looks like a 20g breeder in the pics.
> I'd stay away from marine nano's unless you've kept marine tanks before,they can be very tricky...I'm tagging along either way,absolutely gorgeous little tank!!


yes, cautious about it being my first potential SW, although I have just enough knowledge to do some damage  it would be DIY'd in a AIO. which makes my decision that much easier, although I already started the glasswork awhile back

**************************

keep the thoughts coming everyone! Maybe I'll start a poll?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

+1 vote for a shrimp tank. Nice tank. Nice wood, too.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow trout... You've always got the most interesting projects on the go. Another great long foot print tank to work with. Looking forward to see what you do with this one.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That'd make a great shrimp tank.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Shrimp tank is the way to go


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

crazy72 said:


> +1 vote for a shrimp tank. Nice tank. Nice wood, too.


thanks! so the driftwood looks good? its just several back yard finds tossed in, maybe a little scaping involved......



DR1V3N said:


> Wow trout... You've always got the most interesting projects on the go. Another great long foot print tank to work with. Looking forward to see what you do with this one.


all us fish keepers know how it is, barely finish one project while the next one is already started! how is your 13g bow doing? thanks for the feedback!



effox said:


> That'd make a great shrimp tank.





blurry said:


> Shrimp tank is the way to go


ok, looks like no need for a poll at this point lol. thank you both for helping sway my decision! these dimensions do provide massive surface area, perfect for a colony......might have to get back into caridina's.....no neos, never had much luck with them breeding oddly enough.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

you gotta go reef sps barebottom. looks slickkkk. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I vote in keeping it fresh water, but going with a breeding project of some kind maybe even a nano biotope of some kind.Liking the foot print of the tank,longer setups are just a plus for me.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Your branch looks perfect.. I would do fresh water with rolling hill in the substrate!


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

AdobeOtoCat said:


> you gotta go reef sps barebottom. looks slickkkk.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE


bahh you would tempt me wouldn't you. sps are something that really draw me into the whole reef thing....but to jump right into it as a SW first timer may not be the best thing, and the more i think of it with these dimensions it would be much more difficult. although it would look absolutely sick in the dimensions. still it was my initial plan and it may happen yet.

thanks for the feedback!



Luke78 said:


> I vote in keeping it fresh water, but going with a breeding project of some kind maybe even a nano biotope of some kind.Liking the foot print of the tank,longer setups are just a plus for me.


yep, if it goes fresh i would try to start a colony of shrimp. great footprint, starting to wish i started this project sooner...



shift said:


> Your branch looks perfect.. I would do fresh water with rolling hill in the substrate!


thanks shift! i like the hill idea....but the depth is almost too narrow to do something like that. never know though, i cant wait to start dry scaping. for some reason its one of my favorite parts of settting up a tank


----------

